# How often do you see your frogs.



## Itsadeepbluesea (Jun 6, 2020)

New to the whole dart frog thing here. For those who have bolder species how often do you see your frogs. Are they out and about a lot after they acclimate? or do they still tend to hide?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Itsadeepbluesea said:


> New to the whole dart frog thing here. For those who have bolder species how often do you see your frogs. Are they out and about a lot after they acclimate? or do they still tend to hide?


It depends.

I see my Adelphobates galactonatus orange all the time, they're always out and about

I see my Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabel" all the time as well

My Ranitomeya sirensis "Rio Pachitea yellow" are quite visible and active

My Ranitomeya uakarii are out but not overly active (I'm planning a tank redesign for them in the not too distant future)

My Ranitomeya amazonica are fairly shy


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

The bolder of the species I keep -- _Ranitomeya imitator_ and _Dendrobates leucomelas_ are the two bolder species -- are visible maybe a third to half of the time I walk into my reptile room. There are daily patterns to their visibility, too. When one pair of frogs are out and calling, usually most of my dozen or so vivs have some action going on. Some of this pattern is due to habit, I suppose (on days I feed, it is almost always in the morning), but some is likely all the frogs calling back to the one who starting it.

Many things affect whether frogs are out. Some you may almost never see because they're simply a shy species. More often, frogs will hide because their viv isn't properly designed for them -- too small, not enough hiding spaces, light is too bright -- or they'll go to hide when there is excess action outside their viv; when I have company in my reptile room, the frogs tend to hide.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Itsadeepbluesea said:


> New to the whole dart frog thing here. For those who have bolder species how often do you see your frogs. Are they out and about a lot after they acclimate? or do they still tend to hide?


I see my auratus "panama special" (which is technically the same as highland bronze) all the time.

Mantella baroni are also out nearly all the time during their wet season, but become shy during the simulated dry season.

The other species I have are night active, so you only see them moving around in the evening after lights out.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Many things affect whether frogs are out. Some you may almost never see because they're simply a shy species. More often, frogs will hide because their viv isn't properly designed for them -- too small, not enough hiding spaces, light is too bright -- or they'll go to hide when there is excess action outside their viv; when I have company in my reptile room, the frogs tend to hide.


This is a good set of observations and something we've been discussing on this forum for a little while now.

On the lighting issue: I recently (Saturday) switched the lights over my Ranitomeya uakarii and Ranitomeya amazonica tanks to a less bright light, the amazonica have been out and about more often after the lighting switching, but again it's only been 3 days so a very small sample size.


----------



## Xue (Mar 2, 2020)

I feel that the design and lighting is a big difference maker in activities of the frogs. That and temperature. 

I only have 5 juvi Azureus now but have had different ones in the past and I find that the more they are exposed to people the more it becomes normal for them and they'll feel comfortable not hiding. It's like any other animal. 

I also like a more open design with canopy for shade instead of one that's fully planted with bright lights and hiding places. I find that they'll stay under to get away from light but will be in the open.

There are some that will like to tuck in places and other who will come out in the open more, but, they all usually are not shy. Frogs just like to naturally hide because that's just what it is; shelter.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Lights and the planting/hidingplaces have a very big influence ofc, but also how many animals/species inhabits the enclosures and also a frog's gender. 

I notice the same behavior that I read in recent insitu studies. For example ; female Tinctorius are found mostly in open space leaflitter while males are found more hiding near fallen wood, seedpods, nuts,.. and darker places. I notice the same in my vivs.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Some are very bold. Some are very shy. The answer to your question will vary wildly from keeper to keeper, even on the same species in question.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't seen my frogs in six years.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Pumilo said:


> I haven't seen my frogs in six years.


I had a smart ass comment to make, but I'll save it. 

Is there a donation platform to get @Pumilo some frogs? If there is I'd donate a few dollars


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it depends on the frogs, but I agree with what everyone has said. Lighting is big. 
Leaf litter helps. Hiding spots. 

In my experience, if they feel that they have enough places to escape to Incase of danger, they will be more willing to venture out. 


Nick Gamble
Gamphibian


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

My terribilis, all day and into early evening.

My leucomelas and auratus have 2 distinct activity periods — early morning and late afternoon, but staggered so when my leuc tank is active, the auratus probably isn’t and vice versa.

There is some sporadic activity throughout the day and into the evening from them as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

